# A Day at the Races



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome, I can't wait to autocross electrically! Love the wheelspin moments!


Brute Force said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kV6lffc1PE
> 
> A new pair of Jim Husted prepped WarP9s and I'm golden! Wish I could have got all the runs recorded, but I'm happy with what I have. Spun out on the second run and plowed a pile of cones on the third. I'm told the times I turned in were respectable for street tires. Not bad considering I haven't run an autocross in five years and the tires are 14 years old (?!!).
> 
> ...


----------



## DCEL (Jul 20, 2011)

Brute Force, do you have a build page on this vehicle? Looks awesome. Got any performance figures?


----------

